# My Memorization System and some helpful tips



## HASH-CUBE (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi all, i thought i might post my system and tell you my experience with all the systems and what was the problems with it and such...

First, Memory Techniques.

the memorization part is always the most important part, the fast u memorize the fast the solve was, most speed blindfolded cubers memorize the cube visually, but beginners (like me) would have to start their own system to provide them self a good solve.

It's much important to try all the systems out before deciding the good system that works for us, usually the lettering system is the best to start from for beginners, and then try to check if they can memorize the cube visually, of course it will be hard at the beginning but i worth a try.

i tried almost all the systems, and figured out my own memory system that works perfectly for me, some might not be comfortable with it, it depends on witch one u started with, and so u are used to it.


Second, Lettering system and some tips.

lettering system is a good start for beginners, usually it might be hard at the beginning but you will be used to in a short time. it dose not matter how your letters are (like other language or different letters for each cubie).

some people have UB as A, while others has UR as A.
Also, the orientation of the cube is something important, u must be used to a unique color scheme and from it u know each and every sticker in each cubie and each letter for it. some might put White as a top and Red as a front, others might have Green as a top and Yellow as a front... and so on.

most of beginners have troubles in memorizing a 10 or 12 letters one by one, well there are many things you can do for that, One is to make a sentence of these letters, For Example: ARUTXs can be like (Archive Root Usually Takes eXtra Space)!

some might have problems finding words for the sentience (witch i had it) so another way of memorizing letters is to memorize pairs, and saying it (or imagine it in the mind) through out the memorization time, For Example: ARUTX can be memorized as AR UT X, where u can simply try to memorize it and it will be memorized easily (depends on the person memorization type)


Third, My Memorization System

for me, i memorize the pairs and try to make a story from it, well it's very much easy i think and I'm going to give some examples now.

Lets say we have ARUTX, i first make pairs (AR UT X) and then for each pair i try to make a name, object or an action through out the story.

for AR UT X i try to make like (AR as the word are) (UT as like my study schedule UT means sUnday and Tuesday) and (X and like nothing), so the story is (are we free at sunday and tuesday?) sounds good memorization to me!

let's take another example, say we have DFTWRK, let's pairs them first, so we have DF TW RK, i think DF can be like DafyDuck (or somthin), TW can be like the word (To Work) or (Town), RK can be like (eRick) a person name.
so i can say (DafyDuck Went DownTown to meet Erick)!

...

for now i think i have give you guys an idea of my system, i think i might worth a try as well, i hope this post was useful

and by the way, excuse my spelling errors since i don't use English as a primary language : )
Thanks for reading...

HASH!M


----------



## Gparker (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for putting this on my thread, but i meant to close that because Ellis gave me a great list for letter pair images and i use that instead


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job in writing this. It was useful for me at least.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well how do you remember Corner Orientation. I use 3 Cycle and suck at memorizing Corner Orientation


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 10, 2009)

hi all, thanks for your posts...

for corner orientation, i memorize it visually, like i tab my fingers on 2 corners and say that these has to go up (using R' D' R D R' D' R D - U - D' R' D R D' R' D R - U' )

if it's hard to understand, u can go with (c for counter clockwise move, a for anticlockwise move, x if it's still oriented)

for this you go on the corners one by one starting from UFL and going clocwise on the U layer so like (UFL > URF > UBR) 
THE reason why i did not include UBL is because it will be solved when i'm done with all the other 7 corners, i will get into this later.

then going to D layer (starting from the corner that's under the corner we started from) witch is DLF (DLF > DFR > DRB > DBL)

i see the first one like i want's to go clockwise, i memorize c, second one want's to go anticlockwise, so i memorize a, untill i'm done it's like:

caa cxxc

i thinks this is easy to memorize, just repeat it in your brain 

---

now to solve them, first thing is i must get any corner that's need to be twisted to the (UFL) place, then do an algorithm (one for twisting that corner clockwise, and one to twist it counter clockwise) then bring it back

ok, now first corner is already in UFL, so i do the algorithm to twist it clockwise:
R U R' U' R U R' U' - L' - U R U' R' U R U' R' - L

next is the URF corner must go anti clockwise, but i must first get it into UFL, using a setup move, RESTRICTIONS for any setup move is to NOT move the corner UBL (witch means not to move U or L or B) rest is ok, so to get URF to UFL we can simply do F'. do the algorithm to twist it, then we take it back by doing F move.
so the corner needs to go anticlockwise, we do:
F' - U R U' R' U R U' R' - L' - R U R' U' R U R' U' - L - F

notice that we have done 2 corners orientation, now the rest is the same, except i'm going to provide the setup moves.

UFL: No setup move
URF: F'
UBL: R' F'

DLF: F
DFR: F2
DRB: D2 F
DBL: D F

Don't forget to undo the setup move once u orient the corner.

So in short, to orient, Setup Move + Algorithm + Undo Setup Move

Algorithms again:

c (clockwise): R U R' U' R U R' U' - L' - U R U' R' U R U' R' - L
a (anticlockwise): U R U' R' U R U' R' - L' - R U R' U' R U R' U' - L
x (oriented): you just do nothing, not even a setup move 

Ow by the way, this is a video (not mine) that explains what i just said here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ZFo9Hnyqo

hopefully this may help you, any questions please feel free to ask 

thanks


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 18, 2009)

I Like letters because you dont need to know your color scheme and dont need to come up with parts of a story for combos like GW and BR


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Mar 21, 2009)

> I Like letters because you dont need to know your color scheme and dont need to come up with parts of a story for combos like GW and BR



True!
Although if you use a color scheme it will help you alot in your memorization, for example now i look at the buffer and i see it's for example BR (Blue Red) so directly i know it is Q from my memorization system, then i look at Q location and i see it is GY (Green Yellow) so i know it is C, and so on 

i think if you keep a color scheme and practice on it for a while will help in identifying the cubies throughout your memorization phase.


----------

